# job interview



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

56ykhjb


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck with that!


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

why thankyou


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Best of luck! :boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

good luck


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

'


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

that's great!!! :yes


----------



## paneon (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: re: job interview*



TheContrary said:


> i got the job, btw :yes


Congrats! - good luck with it

(-Dave)


----------

